# Filter for ORTCAI



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm getting ready to build an ortcai for my '06. Question: Do I have to use the elongated filter that is used in the SVEDE or could I build the ortcai around the K&N drop in currently used in my stock air box?

thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I answered in the other forum but for people looking here the answer is it's best to use some sort of filter that's wide. You need the width to get max air flow over the radiator. The stock filter is narrower and will hang down in front of the radiator further too.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*K thanks*

Thanks Svede- I will definitely use the wider filter.


----------

